# altima 95 ignition timing normal degrees



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi, everyone.
I am adjusting ignition timing on nissan altima 1995.
there are about 4 or more marks on the pulley in the following order:

1)5(degrees) ATDC, 
2)TDC
3)not specified
4)20(degrees) BTDC

what do those abreviations mean? my innitial check showed
that the timing pointer was about half an inch below the first mark,
i.e. 5(degrees) ATDC. is this ok or I really need to adjust the timing.

I checked timing with PTS pluged in. (I guess I probably need to unplug it
to get reliable data).

so the main question where whould the pointer point on the pulley?
p.s. I did search on ignition timing and suggested BTDC are all different
for different cars.

thanks


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

ok.
I found it in the book.
for nissan altima 1995 the mark should be between 18-22BTDC.
mine was at about 16. everything by the manual.
disconnected power from PTS and etc.
I corrected it to 20btdc. but now the car
makes those characteristic to incorrect ignition timing sounds
when I press on the gas quickly from complete stop.
I have very keen hearing. those sounds were barely heard.
is there something I could have done wrong?
here is what I did:
engine turned off I plugged the timing instrument. disconnected 
the PTS.turned the engine on. unscrewed the distributor and 
adjusted it to 20btdc. turned the engine off. plugged in the pts and drove
around.

I had this car for a week so I am just finding some problems.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

sounds like you did it correctly. have you done a tune-up to it all?


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

nope.
frankly I don't know what work tune up includes.
gonna look it up, 
any advices will be highly appreciated.

thanks


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

tune-up generally includes replacing spark plugs and wires, distributor cap and rotor. after you do that, youll want to check the idle speed and timing again. i usually do all the above and replace the fuel and air filters as well.


----------



## gman1904 (Sep 3, 2012)

There is no need to unpug TPS. Idle needs to be at 1000rpm


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Actually, if you want to do it the right way (and don't have a scantool with a work support mode for timing control), you ARE supposed to disconnect the TPS. This puts the engine management into a "fixed mode" for adjusting the idle and timing. Not putting the engine management into a fixed mode may allow the ECM to factor in variables that could affect the actual idle speed and timing. Idle speed in fixed mode should be 650+/-50 RPM. Controlled idle speed, which is when the TPS is plugged in and the engine management is NOT in fixed mode, should be 700+/-50 RPM and, with the A/C "on" and the trans in "park" or "neutral," the RPM should be 800+/-50.

Before adjusting idle speed or timing, the engine should be allowed to warm up to normal operating temperature. Then, the engine should be run at 2000 RPM for 2 minutes (no load) and then brought back to idle and shut off. The TPS should then be disconnected and the engine re-started and revved 2 or 3 times to 3000 RPM and then left to idle. At this point, the idle and timing can be adjusted (idle: 650+/-50RPM, timing: 20 degrees+/-2 degrees BTDC). Idle should then be re-checked and adjusted, if necessary, and engine shut off. TPS should then be re-connected and the engine re-started to check the controlled idle speed and make sure it's within spec. If not, the IACV-AAC valve should be checked.


----------



## gman1904 (Sep 3, 2012)

*97 ALTIMA TIMING*

All you have to do is look at the the hood sticker under the hood. There is no mention of TPS. All it says is...IN NEUTRAL..A/C OFF....STEERING WHEEL STRAIGHT....FANS OFF...ACCESSORIES OFF.
THATS ALL FOLKS......PROCEED TO TIME THE ENGINE... 20Degrees BTDC. + or - 2 degrees!! Also, My Bad on my earier post about the idle....idle will fall right in at about 700rpm at time of timing adjustment not 1000rpm.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The base idle and timing procedure was updated by Nissan in 1996 and covered the previous years of the U13 Altimas. The reason the TPS is disconnected is that it puts the IACV-AAC valve and ignition timing into a fixed mode by the ECM. This allows you to correctly adjust the base idle setting and the ignition timing which, for the 94 Altima, should be 20 degrees BTDC +/-2 degrees and 650 RPM +/-50 RPM. It is important that this is performed with the engine at normal operating temperature. The under sticker procedure on the 93-96 models is outdated and has been revised. The proper procedure is listed in the current version of the Nissan factory service manual.


----------



## gman1904 (Sep 3, 2012)

*TIMING 96*

Bounce: Thank u. But my Altima was built in April 1996. I have it set at 18BTDC. It was runs great. I had ping at 20BTDC but not now at 18.
So it would be correct to follow the under the hood instructions if it was built prior to 1997? 
Also, what would be the difference if one was not to disconnect the TPS? Please advise!!


----------



## gman1904 (Sep 3, 2012)

When I disconnect the TPS my fear is that the CHECK ENGINE lite will come on. I don't need that!!! Advise please?


----------



## gman1904 (Sep 3, 2012)

*07 Altima pinging*

If I do not discconect the TPS but then time the ENGINE WILL MY TIMING BE TOO FAR ADVANCED OR RETARDED AFTERWARDS?? The engine is pinging at 18BTDC w/o the TPS discconected. Please advise? 
Thanks.
Gman


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If the ECM is not in the "fixed timing mode," it "may" allow inputs from various sensors (i.e. the intake air temp sensor, fuel temp sensor) to cause the ECM to alter the amount of timing advance at idle. There is no fixed number of degrees of advance or retard that one can say will be changed by not disconnecting the TPS for the timing procedure. Also, if you shut the engine off after it's warmed up and before you unplug the TPS and later shut the engine off before you reconnect the TPS, there should be no illumination of the MIL when you are done. My concern would be are you sure you are adjusting it to the correct timing mark? There should be six timing marks on your crank pulley. Assuming you are using a timing light without a built-in advance feature (where you can dial-in the advance), the timing pointer should be on the last mark on the right (if you are standing on the passenger side of the vehicle looking at the front of the engine), which is the 20 degree BTDC (before top dead center) mark. This should be with the engine warmed up to operating temperature, base idle speed adjusted to 650 +/-50 RPM, with the TPS disconnected. This usually puts the distributor hold down bolts just slight off dead center in the adjustment slot. If you are experiencing engine "ping" with the engine adjusted to 20 degrees BTDC, you may have a problem. If the distributor is adjusted all the way to the end of the adjustment slot, I would suspect the timing chain is out of time. Otherwise, you might be looking at a lean running engine or excessive carbon build-up on the pistons or even a non-functioning EGR system.


----------



## gman1904 (Sep 3, 2012)

*97 Altima Timing Pinging*

So, I had the car since it had 24,000 miles on it. I'm the only one that drives it. It started pinging aroung 115,000.
I now have 138,500 on it. I have no clue what to do. The car runs grest. Its a shame I cant get it to stop pinging. 
So, what if I retard the timing to 10 degrees BTDA with the TPS plugged in? I have the correct mark...the last mark down on the crank shaft pully. I have a ALL DATA pic of it too. All is good there. EGR was tested and shuts off car when depressed or diapram move upwards when accellerator is pressed to up the rpm's. Got me Dude! Any other idea's? You are THE MAN!!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I would adjust the timing to the factory recommended spec. and if it still "pings," I would figure out what's wrong with it that is causing it to "ping." That would include making sure the proper type, NGK spark plugs are installed and properly gapped, checking for unmetered air leaks (intake gaskets are fairly common problems on these engines), testing the fuel pressure with a fuel pressure gauge and making sure it's within specs, checking the engine compression and also take a look at the top of the pistons and making sure there is not a lot of carbon build-up, using an exhaust back-pressure tester to confirm that the exhaust is not restrictive, and observing the ECM datastream with a scantool, especially the cycling of the front O2 sensor and checking out the long term fuel trim. Since this has been going on for years, I would think that would eliminate a fuel contamination issue.


----------



## gman1904 (Sep 3, 2012)

It appear that this pining started right after I have a center pipe installed. It has 2 resonators I beleive. Its a long shot but you wrote about exhaust being too restrictive. Could this be or am I reaching here?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Exhaust usually becomes restrictive when the converter gets contaminated and clogged or if the exhaust gets bent (or someone doesn't like you and sticks a potato up your tailpipe!). Best way to confirm whether it is or isn't is an exhaust backpressure tester, which threads into the front O2 sensor bung. Just be sure we are not confusing an engine pre-ignition "ping" with a rattling exhaust heat shield.


----------



## gman1904 (Sep 3, 2012)

*97 altima pinging*

I checked all the shields. Unless I missed one. Center of car, front of cat converter I put a clamp on it which is attached to the front pipe. Side of motor under hood is secure where ox sensor is located.
I check timing today 18 BTDC. TPS plugged in. I'm just gonna run the damm thing into the ground. I tryed everything. TPS disconnect wont make much difference An I am skeptacol of disconnecting it.
Try 93 octane today. Appears much better but still some pinging. Could be all in head too.


----------



## gman1904 (Sep 3, 2012)

I am goona try bringing back to 10 degre btdc with the TPS plugged in.


----------



## gman1904 (Sep 3, 2012)

*97 Altima Pinging*

I will adjust timing on Monday. I just hope it doesn't throw a code on me. Then I have to drive 8 miles to get it cleared. Will disconnecting the battry clear this code?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you do it right, it won't set a code.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

setting the timing with the tps connected doesnt work. the ecu needs a baseline to start with.


----------



## gman1904 (Sep 3, 2012)

*95 altima timing etc*

What causes carbon build up in a enigine. By the way..I have a new fuel pump & fuel regulator installed.
What are the syptoms of a leaky intake manifold gasket? Rough idle? Please advise ok?


----------



## gman1904 (Sep 3, 2012)

*97 TIMING ALTIMA*

Well I timed the engine the way you said to do it. Took the car out & it still pinged initially. Drove it about 8 miles & I did not hear it, parked the car & we will see tommorrow. 
It was 4 degrees off. Now at 20 BTDC. Do you think it could stop after a number of miles? Or is it all in my head?
And no Check Engine lite during timing. Checked codes anyway....NO Codes found at this time. Never know.
Your input Bounce please!


----------



## gsnorules (Jun 14, 2013)

I checked the timing correctly!!! It still pings! Incredible. You mentioned the position of the distributor......the travel where the bolt is far up (space) from the front bolt, bolt isnot around center of travel where you said it would be. However the timing is corect. Timing chain is not OUT OF TIME as the car would not run so well. Help please!! Can't take much more of this un explained Ping for this fine tuned car!


----------

